
A Perspective on Electric Vehicles - olivermarks
http://www.nov79.com/elvp.html
======
QuantumAphid
Worthy comparison of efficiency and energy loss, but zero mention of the
negative externalities of either...

------
chmaynard
This site looks like the work of a quack and should not be taken seriously
here.

